# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  patto di stabilità 2007

## francesco

Avete letto la circolare MEF n. 12 del 22/2/2007? Per gli enti che presentano, ai fini del patto, un'eccedenza di entrate finali rispetto alle spese finali, viene prevista l'istituzione di un "fondo per patto di stabilità interno" per accantonare il surplus. Voi come siete messi rispetto al patto di stabilità? quali azioni gestionali avete attuato per raggiungere gli obiettivi programmativi?

----------


## chiara

Vi comunico che sul sito www.mininterno.it è pubblicata la circolare n. 7/07 che contiene norme di interesse per gli enti locali, con particolare riferimento alla nomina del revisore unico (per i comuni sotto i 15 mila abitanti) e con alcune indicazioni sul patto di stabilità 2007.

----------


## paolab

> Vi comunico che sul sito www.mininterno.it è pubblicata la circolare n. 7/07 che contiene norme di interesse per gli enti locali, con particolare riferimento alla nomina del revisore unico (per i comuni sotto i 15 mila abitanti) e con alcune indicazioni sul patto di stabilità 2007.

  Grazie per la segnalazione; ottimo e tempestivo servizio...

----------


## chiara

> Grazie per la segnalazione; ottimo e tempestivo servizio...

  Vi segnalo che nel caso in cui le entrate valide ai fini del patto fossero superiori alle spese, per rispettare il pareggio di bilancio, gli enti devono accantonare l'eccedenza positiva utilizzando l'intervento 9 "fondo ammortamenti di esercizio" o 10 "fondo svalutazione crediti" delle spese correnti. Lo prevede la circolare 5/07 del Ministero dell'Interno. Mentra la circolare MEF n. 12/07 prevedeva l'istituzione di uno specifico fondo patto di stabilità.

----------

